# fav ice out tec for walleye



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well now that the ice is coming to a end what are your fav ways to hook on to walleye right after ice is off the lakes mine will have to be at skeeter drifting/jiging a 1/16-1/8 oz jig with a twister tail and minnow


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

blade baits on indian lake right after ice out,then jigs and twister tail, then trolling. good luck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

For inland lakes, right after ice out I like either a Northland Fireball jig. No hair, no twister tail, just a minnow hooked through the lips, with a stinger hook near the tail. Second choice is a Vibe E. Mid May, I switch to trolling Shad Raps, #5s. First week of June, I usually switch to something with a bit more wobble, such as Wally Divers or Hot N Tots. When the water gets warmer, usually around July, I switch to the little Bear Paw crawler harnesses.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am jigging fool but also love to rip vibes but will leave time for jerk baits as well and not just at night or late evening all thru day they can be caught on the jerks. Throw in a rattle trap as well for the guys who would rather throw plastic then metal vibes. Let the Party begin i say!!


----------

